# the BOB and East Sussex show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Had a fair day today, Polo got 2 Reserve Grands beaten in both times by the BOB shows BOV SLH Neuter, Dibs in Pet pedigree bombed out in hey OLy's and BOB's but we always take the best cat home also met Sarah and Wicket with their lovely kitties and of course Ellen with Chester and her new baby Rocco.

Polo




Dibdabs




Ellens Chester




And Little Rocco




Sarah's Ophelia




And Wickets lovely Devon ( Sorry can't remember her name  )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great photos Steve :thumbup:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What lovely pictures - I've fallen in love with a devon :001_wub:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww my little grumpalump! She has white stuff on her nose when we came back in from judging, definitely wasn't there when I left her! 
Well done to all the kitties, was lovely to meet Steve and Wicket and their beautiful babies!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

White stuff on her nose, what powder had she been sniffing? 

If she was a little nervous that is quite normal just a bit of salt coming out there skin nothing to worry about


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing naughty I hope 
Now that makes sense, I didn't want to faff her even more my wiping it, she'd done it herself by the time we got home


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the lovely pictures of the beautiful cats :thumbsup:
and Congratulations on your results


----------

